# Aluminum Arrow Straighter. Do They Really Work?



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

they work! as long as the arrow aint creased, it should be fixable.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Are you talking about the fixture type that has a dial indicator on it & a lever for straightening?

I've been thinking about getting one like that but for the time being I've been hand straightening mine.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

http://bbrothersc.zoovy.com/product/6535/AAE_Arrow_Straightener.html


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

those work very well. the shop I hung out in as a teen made good money straightening arrows for people with one of those. dont take long either.



ya know carbons dont get bent


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nick -

The "Straighteners" don't work, you have to make it work! It all depends on YOU learning how to use it and how much patience YOU have. If you take your time with it, most bends can be straightened with that type of jig. The only caveat is that the thinner the wall, the greater the chance of you putting a slight depression in the arrow. (Some models might be gentler than others.) With mine, I don't try to straighten anything thinner than a 14/1000" wall shaft, with mine, YMMV.

BTW - I've straightened aluminum arrows by hand as true as with a straightener, but it takes about 10 times longer by hand, for me anyway.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ya know I have been tossing around the idea of carbons again lately. I was shooting Beman ICS Bowhunters for the price they shot pretty well off my bows. Reason ive always shot aluminum's is because I always thought I could get a heavier arrow. I noticed a huge difference in speed between the two.

Good thing I posted first before buying this thing. I really don't know much about them are they pretty time consuming and more hassle for someone whos never used one?


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

For my wood arrows they are outstanding! For aluminums they take a little more time, but if you shoot aluminums a lot, they'll definitely save you some money in the long run. They're simple to use and definitely worth the investment. You'll also be amazed at how crooked some of your arrows will be once you start testing them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nick -

I may have to straighten a couple of my own arrows a year, so it's not a biggie. I usually wind up fixing other people's arrows... I don't mind, as long it's not abusive. (One guy handed me five bent arrows a few years ago and asked if I would fix them - they're still sitting in my basement ...)

Seriously, a carbon arrow is either straight or broken, aluminum can almost always be fixed.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

With 1-2 minutes of work you should be able to keep any wood arrow and any aluminum arrow that's not crimped within +/-.005" straight, which is better than most people can shoot.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Floxter said:


> With 1-2 minutes of work you should be able to keep any wood arrow and any aluminum arrow that's not crimped within +/-.005" straight, which is better than most people can shoot.


I've been straightening my aluminums by hand using either my eye down the shaft method or my trusty spin tester & have thought to make a rig that is similar to those because the tip areas are the hard ones for me to get right for me by hand.

Now I do have 2 arrows that are just going to be turned into antenna material since they both have a serious crook from hitting a steel fence post "kinda of a :doh: release deal."


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Can this thing straighten toward the tip end of the arrow? I got 2 right now that are slightly tweaked behind the insert so im just curious if it has limitations.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Short answer: yes. However, I have a Grayling Arrow Straightener that I purchased from Keystone Country Store for about $69, that works the same as the $169 version you're considering. Go to www.keystonecountrystore.com and do a search for "Grayling".


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Floxter said:


> Short answer: yes. However, I have a Grayling Arrow Straightener that I purchased from Keystone Country Store for about $69, that works the same as the $169 version you're considering. Go to www.keystonecountrystore.com and do a search for "Grayling".


Sweet thanks for the link that looks good and like you said will save some money


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Do they work? Absolutely. My grandfather and his friend, Duke Parker, made this one close to 60 years ago. If I had a dollar for every arrow that's been straightened on it thoughout the years, I could probably buy a new truck.

That being said, it mostly collects dust these days since I gave up aluminum for carbons a long time ago.


----------



## Miamishooter (Aug 9, 2006)

*Best solution for your money!*

Since I discovered Alluminum I've been fixing them all the time (unlike Viper, I bend an average of 2 arrows everytime I go to shoot in the club...). Very rarely an arrow is bent in a way I can't fix. 

My only recommendation is to get a good straightener because depending on the thickness of the walls and/or where they are bent (if it is too close to the extemeties you'll have to shorten the distance between rollers thus loosing leverage) it may require some strong pressure on the handle and I don't know if the cheap ones will take the abuse. 


Since a good straightener can cost you a small fortune you should try to get a used one on E-bay.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Straighteners do work...

But.....

For 99 percent of the shooters, a straightener is too critical.

The difference between straightening by hand (which I can usually do in about 1 to 2 minutes), and straightening by a mechanical straightener is negligible for 99 percent of the folks.

Thus...Save your money IMO. a Flat table top, a spin on your palm, and your eye down the shaft can do amazingly well in straightening arrows. Many times I can straighten better than a mechanical straightener.

Then only place where I would NOT used a previously straightened arrow, is on a broadhead that is not mechanical. But for target practice, rabbit hunting, and all that stuff... why not.

Dwayne


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello BowHunter,



> Can this thing straighten toward the tip end of the arrow? I got 2 right now that are slightly tweaked behind the insert so im just curious if it has limitations.


 Shooting Aluminum cans eh??? :smile: :wink:

Many folks would be surprised how those aluminum cans can tear up arrows...(If that is what happened to your arrows...)


A straightener does wonders on tips of arrows as such.

Near the far tip, you will have to bring together the "braces", but be cautious of one thing...

You must use MUCH more FORCE to bend the arrow back, and in doing so, do not "ding" the arrow shaft. Sometimes you can use a folded towl to help distribute the pressure on the shaft.

Dwayne


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Probably a dumb question but do they come with directions? I can probably have someone help me in person too I beleive my one family member to use to have one.


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

They should come with instructions. I have straightened a lot of Al arrows over the years and taught several people how to do it. 

There are some tricks and you will break a shaft from time to time depending on the shaft alloy, but breakage usually happens when trying to straighten a bend at one of the ends.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I talked to my Uncle he said he use to use one back in the 90s so he said he would give me a hand. Do 2016s hold up pretty good in them or are they rather weak?


----------



## dave_eder (Aug 3, 2004)

though i do sell them, i don't recommend them, you'd have to straighten a bunch of arrows to make it pay for itself, and the customer feedback i get says, they don't work that well...especially if you are going to put broadheads on the arrow, (that makes them veryunforgiving.)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nick - 

Anything with a 14/1000" wall or more in a xx75 or better shaft will be fine, providing YOU don't go gorilla on them. (Yes, a 2016 should be fine.)

Viper1 out.


----------

